# what to do with ferrets while on holiday?



## ferretgal99

hi, i have 2 great little ferret kits. 
in a weeks time, im going on holiday for a week. i cant wait. but i dont know what to do with my ferrets. my granma would usally look after them, but shes comeing with us to. i know lots of people who would feed and give them water every day but no one has the time to play with them for 2 hours. they have each other, but i dont think leaveing them a week with no human company is such a great idea. what do you think? any advice?

and the other thing is, i asked my mum about takeing them with us. she was worried they'd get lost. im not sure however if they would, we could take them on there leads on the beach for excersise and when were out or its there bed time but them in our large cat baskets. if you think this is a better option the car journeys around 2-3 hours. i have had them in the car before and they were fine. do you think this would be ok tho? were going camping and will have a large tent and caravan. what should i do?


----------



## thedogsmother

Are there any pet sitters locally that you can ring, they may not advertise that they take ferrets but they might do if you ring and ask, I wish you were local to me, the thought of a week of playing with ferrets sounds like heaven .


----------



## Lavenderb

Years ago when I owned a ferret I had the same problem. I happened to call my vets surgery and mentioned it to them and they gladly took my little ferret for a week for a small cost. They told me they took him out for 2 hours each day and he ran around the waiting room when it was closed. They really enjoyed having him.


----------



## DKDREAM

where abouts are you? as their is a ferret hotel set up at nottingham


----------



## ferretgal99

i live in nottingham! i love my ferrets so much and would love to take them with me. i think thats my best option. so have any of you taken ferrets on holiday before? got any pictures, tips things to look out for? but thanks for all the info!


----------



## DKDREAM

thats where the ferret hotel is. But they say each ferret must be injected against distemper due to the outbreak a few years ago

Home - The Ferret Hotel


----------



## ferretgal99

no :/ they havent got that. have you ever taken ferrets on holiday?


----------



## DKDREAM

i know they wont have it but can catch it. I haven't ever taken mine on holiday as i just dont have any holidays


----------

